# Summer Storm 2015 - General Power Outages



## Cliptomaniac (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Last weekend was the big storm and power outage with over 700,000 people without power. We didn't have power for 32 hours and luckily all my fish survived, so I'd like to take precautions in the future so that I can ensure there is no fish loss during extended outages. I was thinking a UPS with the heater and a power head plugged in to keep the tank warm.

What do you have on your tanks to keep it running during a power outage?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

A penn plax B11 battery operated air pump
Good read here:
Feature Article: Disaster Readiness â€" Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

With power out for over 30 hours, thankfully my Dad has a 2000 watt Honda generator. No heaters on, but managed to run central air pump, and all sumps/pumps. Actually sacrificed my fridges/freezers, for my tanks. Fish's come first!!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade my inexpensive Princess Auto 880 w generator for a 2000 watt generator/inverter (probably Honda if I can find a good one at a decent price locally). If I can't find one locally, I may get a Westinghouse 2000w gen/inverter from Amazon.com. Great reviews and a lot cheaper than Honda with slightly higher standard running wattage (1800 w vs 1600 w for Honda), 2 dzb quieter and 2 lbs lighter.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Was looking at a Yamaha inverter generator a while ago. Like this one. http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-EF2400iSHC-Portable-Generator/dp/B00AYUWDZG. Can find them cheap occasionally on CL.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

